# How to change the shifter light on a 2000 Sentra



## biplab (Mar 28, 2005)

I need some help to change the shifter (gear shift lever) illumination light. This is a 2000 Sentra GXE automatic transmission.

Please tell me how to replace this bulb.


----------



## jwlmccue (Nov 18, 2010)

*Shifter light*

I have the exact same problem on my 03' Frontier. I used a mirror to confirm the bulb is similar to a flashlight lamp. Called Nissan parts and put a replacement on order, but they have never called back


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you have to pull the trim on the console around the shifter, might have to take out the trim plate for the shifter too, the bulb (oem pt# 96942-4Z000) runs about $5
might stop by a parts dept and have them print you pics so you can see how it comes apart


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

jwlmccue said:


> I have the exact same problem on my 03' Frontier. I used a mirror to confirm the bulb is similar to a flashlight lamp. Called Nissan parts and put a replacement on order, but they have never called back


your bulb, oem pt# 96942-0W700 runs about $6, shouldnt be hard to replace


----------

